# Bad Parenting



## Reformingstudent (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## ANT (Mar 30, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## satz (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## srhoades (Mar 30, 2006)

That mother needs to learn how to get all her ducks in a row.


----------

